# TJO7 Black paint?



## ckoons1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello gang,
I have cut out an opening for a window in my case and everything went well except for a couple nicks and
I would like to touch them up but not quite sure which BLACK to use.I tried the flat black I used inside and it is too flat.Was thinking maybe SEMI-GLOSS.
Anyone know?
TRX


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 15, 2010)

you know after thinking about it I don't think I'm going to get a perfect BLACK match so thinking maybe to turn this into a WIN I could paint the panels a different color to add contrast so it doesn't have to match the other black.Any suggestions.Right now theme is black and white.How bout APPLE RED panels?
Just a thought.  Any ideas gang?
Thank you


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 16, 2010)

well I see no comments but lots of views so I'll let you know I went with the FIRE RED color for the panels with black mesh and window on left panel.Will let you know how it turns out.
:]


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 23, 2010)

turning out WAAAYYY better then I had hoped ;]


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds cool.  Do you have any pics?


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 29, 2010)

here you go. i got a deal on a silver one going to sell this one and start over :]


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate to break it to you, but someone stole your graphics card, and left wads of paper towel in its place.

Looks nice.  I like the white fans, as well as rad placement.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2010)

Do that is so sexy I about spooged in my pants. DAMN GOOD JOB!


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 29, 2010)

thx for the knd words .:]
ps
slowly dismanteling to sell case and starting TJ07 silver build


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 30, 2010)

the fan controller in front is a modded sunbeam rheobus


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL... Now I'm having second thoughts lol..
What do you think .This one to keep or the SILVER one.SILVER is stock .
???????????????
lol...


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 30, 2010)

I like how it came out. Congrats


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 31, 2010)

funny thing though is my UD7 is SILVER/BLUE lol... should i use silver case or get new mobo? lol..
hey you guys understand lol..


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keeping red/black TJO7 and changing everything to black /red- mobo-tubing-fans etc
will show phot  looks much better
:]


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 26, 2010)

here you go pals sorry for the delay
:]


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2010)

looks nice but i think i liked the black+white theme better.


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 26, 2010)

nah not if you seen it in person. didn't match. too many different colors internally


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> nah not if you seen it in person. didn't match. too many different colors internally



I will take your word on that. I have found that pics can be misleading sometimes 
My theme is black/blue. well as much as possible. I'm thinking of changing it because i'm bored with it


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 27, 2010)

photos?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> photos?



i will pm you some if you would like. Its of a tt a90


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 28, 2010)

yes please do. always want to learn new ideas


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> yes please do. always want to learn new ideas



will do it tomorrow. I'm worn out from a long day.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 28, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> http://i959.photobucket.com/albums/...16155621_100000261005915_483056_2234033_n.jpg
> 
> here you go pals sorry for the delay
> :]



 wow nice, actually i wanna paint inside my case with bright yellow or fluorescent green or red it looks nice since my case has no side window


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey ckoons1, if you want to match the black on your case a little better, I recommend this black satin paint: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...24X-_-202016508&locStoreNum=4919&marketID=164

The flat black you already have sprayed on there will work as a good primer. Give it a moderate sanding with some 1000 ~ 1500 grit sandpaper first as the end product will work much better.


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 28, 2010)

that's cool. thx erocker. how could you tell the internal was a little off from the external black from the pictire? good eye.


erocker said:


> Hey ckoons1, if you want to match the black on your case a little better, I recommend this black satin paint: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...24X-_-202016508&locStoreNum=4919&marketID=164
> 
> The flat black you already have sprayed on there will work as a good primer. Give it a moderate sanding with some 1000 ~ 1500 grit sandpaper first as the end product will work much better.


----------



## ckoons1 (Nov 28, 2010)

go for it micropage7


----------

